

Reality Check: Google Plus Is No Facebook Or Twitter Killer - zokiboy
http://www.allfacebook.com/dont-believe-the-hype-2011-07

======
dsmithn
Not to take away from the article content, but it is posted on "The Unofficial
Facebook Resource".

I mean, just compare the time spent on what Google got right, verse what they
didn't. And yet the conclusion implies that it doesn't even matter, because
people won't bother with three social networks at once.

~~~
trevin
Yep. The whole 'business model' of his website is based off of Facebook's
success. He definitely has a vested interest here.

I also think it is simply too early to define what Google+ is or what niche it
serves best. A lot of these criticisms could be said about Facebook when it
was in its early stages too (no brand profiles, lack of returning users, etc).

------
ohyes
"I follow Danny on Google Plus, and filed him away in the appropriate circle."

He's doing it wrong. You don't file people by their interests, you file people
based on how interested you are in them. I have family, close friends,
acquaintances, and people that i'm following who I don't know. The main
problem with Facebook is the large number of people who I'm connected to (and
want to be connected to), but I don't care about their status updates.

Most people end up going into acquaintances and 'following', but that is how
it is in real life too.

My close family and friends group has plenty of action, because I have stuff
to talk with them about.

Tagging posts or users based on what it is about is ultimately an intractable
management problem for the end user.

~~~
anymoonus
Saying that someone is 'doing it wrong' on a social network is doing it wrong.
The average user isn't going to think deeply about this stuff.

------
zokiboy
It raises some interesting points, like that it feels like ghost town. For me
it does if I look at circles like "Family" or "Friends" while "Early adopters"
is very active. Similar is on the Facebook. On the other hand I think that
circles are usable and a natural way to sort people in groups/circles. Only
time will tell who will prevail and it will be interesting to watch this
fight.

